# Can you run a concrete blade



## ole 66 (Apr 16, 2009)

on a regular chain saw. I don't have a lot of concrete to cut, but there are times it would be handy to have your own concrete saw. I don't even know if it's possible to put a concrete blade on in place of the regular wood blade, but it would save me from a 40 mile round trip to rent a concrete saw every-time I needed one.

Does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

No, you cant. The ICS or Redsaws are entirely different from a normal chainsaw. They use an exclsive clutch, bar, chain system, & most importantly, a water lube system nothing like a wood chainsaw. Anyways, it would require a huge horsepower chainsaw to cut concrete. I believe our 12" ICS is 80cc.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

They do make concrete blades for circular saws, 7 1/4". I have used them and they work if you only need to cut a couple inches thick.


----------



## ole 66 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I rented a saw last evening.

NOW I've got to find the "BOOK" that tells us how to get our wives to do this stuff!!! :whistling2:


----------

